# Energizer Digital Power Zoom i-TTL Flash for Nikon DSLR  - anyone used this?



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm trying to find reviews on this flash -http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/energizer-energizer-digital-power-zoom-i-ttl-flash-for-nikon-dslr-enf-600n-enf-600n/10276006.aspx  but can't find anything. Nikon flashes are just so expensive so wondering if this would be an OK alternative. 

I currently have an sb 400.  But its really difficult to attach a diffuser to it because of its design.  Thanks.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 5, 2014)

Not sure about Nikon but I use an off brand flash for my Canon and love it. It is however completely manual. It's called a Neewer TT560 and is supposedly an equivilant to the least expensive Canon flash (which is still a whopping $400!) the Neewer flash costs about $35-$40 and I use a universal soft box attachment (like $8)


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you Amber. I have zero experience with flash, can you tell me what you mean by manual?

I shoot mostly outdoors and don't use my flash often but am looking for something a little better than what I have.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2014)

Amber, they make that one for Nikon too!  Its definitely an option.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 6, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Amber, they make that one for Nikon too!  Its definitely an option.



Hey sorry I didn't see your reply! I mean manual as in you have to control the amount of light it puts out yourself, it doesn't sync with your gear in a way where the light put out will match up with your ISO or anything. There are various power levels so its not too bad. I haven't had a problem with it.


----------

